# Great Fishing Continue's in Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Saturday in Hopedale was fantastic fishing I helped out Capt Britt with a multi boat trip. The weather was perfect nice and cool and light breeze. All the boats went in different directions and all came back with boxes loaded up with trout reds and drum. Great trip and goods bunch of guy’s. DINNER TABLE LOADED UP! Live shrimp and plastic under corks did the damage.
THE FALL FISHING IS ON!
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 29, 2011)

That'll wear out a fillet knife! Awesome work!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very Nice Capt... looks like some happy customers.. 
Tight Lines...


----------

